# from being on 12/12 can i switch bak to 17/7



## bud boy (Jan 17, 2006)

hi guys, i have put my plants on 12/12 for over a week now but im thinking i want to go back to 17/7 to veg more, but the problem is i dont  have a reali big space and i dont want it to grow too much. Can i just switch bak to 17/7 right away ??? or shud i keep going 12/12 ?.


----------



## Hick (Jan 17, 2006)

Sure you can. Some growers will turn them back to 12/12 for a week or so, to promote flowering to ID sex and eliminate males, then revert back to vegging. I would recommend _at least_ 18/6 though. Depending on the strain, 7 hours of dark could, possibly, keep it flowering. 

If you are cramped for space, you might want to reconsider. Those ladies will _at least_ double(possibly triple) in size during flower, and multiple light changes can promote hermies.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 17, 2006)

I would look into LST training. Like Hick said. for veg. light schedule should be 24/0 or 18/6. Flower 12/12. No interuptions during dark periods during flower.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey man, after a period of 12/12, sometimes a plant will have a rough time returning to the veg cycle. If you go with a 24/7 for at least long enough to see one nodes worth of new veg growth, you may save some time due to continued flowering or slow recovery to the veg cycle.

Whack the nutes to a high nite mix and watch for any sign of burn. If you get it, in dirt, flush and reduce the nites. In Hydro, alter your mix to bring the nites down and flush for a couple of hours. I gotta tell you man, if you're still using dirt, you might want to check out doin the hydro. Growing in dirt is like slapping mud on a cut when you've got a bottle of antibios layin next to you. It'll work like it always has, but you're missing out on some serious improvments.

Why'd you decide to return to the veg cycle?


----------

